# Cheap Tubing Notcher for your Lathe



## Tmate (Jun 20, 2021)

A milling attachment is heavy and cumbersome, and there is always the chance of accidentally dropping it on the ways. I came up with this piece to cut notches in tubing without resorting to a milling attachment.

Chuck up a hex shank hole saw, mount this little attachment, and you are good to go. The longitudinal power feed makes it automatic. It cuts solids like butter as well.


----------



## Johnwa (Jun 20, 2021)

Great idea!


----------



## Tmate (Jun 20, 2021)

Here's a smaller version on a mini-lathe:


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jun 24, 2021)

Great idea for short pieces.


----------



## YotaBota (Jun 26, 2021)

This could also be mounted to a QCTP by bolting or welding a piece of square stock to the back side that matches the QCTP tool holder, 3/8, 1/2, 5/8 etc.
What RPM, feed speed did you use for that size pipe?


----------



## Tmate (Jun 27, 2021)

Don't recall the RPM or feed rate, as this was about 15 years ago.  Pretty slow though.


----------

